# demeure sous contrôle des forces étrangères



## Frasi

Salve a tutti,

mi piacerebbe avere i vostri pareri su questa frase (contesto politico-geografico). Ecco il contesto:

  Majoritairement albanais, le Kosovo est toujours à la recherche de son indépendance et *demeure sous contrôle des forces étrangères pour la Paix.*

Mia traduzione:  Regione a maggioranza albanese, il Kosovo è alla costante ricerca della propria indipendenza ed è *soggetto al controllo delle forze straniere per la pace.*

Però non sono convinta che "soggetto al controllo" sia esattissimo, dà un senso di "oppressione" al paese che non saprei se è presente anche in demeure.  Ho qualche dubbio anche su forze straniere per la pace.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Frasi,
Scusa, ma perché non semplicemente "rimane sotto il controllo delle ... " ? Significa altro in italiano, o c'è una sfumatura supplementare ?


----------



## Kinoka

Frasi said:


> le Kosovo est toujours à la recherche de son indépendance
> il Kosovo è alla costante ricerca della propria indipendenza


 
Buondì!
piccolo dubbio: _Toujours_ qui mi sembra voglia dire _tutt'ora/tutt'oggi_ ovvero che siano _ancora_ alla ricerca della propria indipendenza e non _sempre..._ quindi direi _il Kosovo è tutt'ora alla ricerca della propria indipendenza_
Che dite?

La proposta di matoupaschat "_rimane sotto il controllo delle ..._ " sembra anche a me più chiara (con le stesse condizioni ovvero che non ci siano sfumature )
_"forze straniere per la pace"_ mi suona un pò strano ma non mi viene niente in mente di meglio


----------



## Anaiss

Concordo con matoupaschat.
Anche "_resta _sotto il controllo...", (ovviamente).
Non vedo sfumature di nessun tipo, personalmente. 
E' una descrizione neutra che penso possa sussistere anche in italiano...

Proposta: _forze di pace straniere?_


----------



## Frasi

Diciamo che quando posso cerco di evitare traduzioni super-letterali, per questo "rimane" non mi convinceva, però in questo caso sarò letterale per sottolineare la persistenza temporale (cioè che questo controllo esisteva ed esisterà ancora, non si sa per quanto). _Forze di pace straniere_ è perfetto! Grazie a tutti.


----------



## Necsus

> Majoritairement albanais, le Kosovo est toujours à la recherche de son indépendance et demeure sous contrôle des forces étrangères pour la Paix.


Vista la similarità dell'azione espressa dai due verbi, io forse proverei a unificarli, evitando così la ripetizione concettuale: 
"Paese a maggioranza albanese, il Cossovo _[se vuoi usare la grafia italiana]_ è tuttora alla ricerca della propria indipendenza sotto il controllo delle forze di pace internazionali".


----------

